
AI Matches the Accuracy of Trained Radiologists for Identifying Brain Hemorrhage - muktabh
http://blog.paralleldots.com/technology/deep-learning/ai-matches-the-accuracy-of-trained-radiologists-for-identifying-brain-hemorrhage-in-a-head-to-head-test/
======
pretzelboo
Wow, healthcare industry is getting revolutionized very fast these days. Have
been seeing lot of super human work on skin cancer, brain tumor, liver tumors,
retinopathy and now brain hemorrhage. Just the breath!

